# Egg share Live Chat ~ Mon Jan 8th @ 8pm in the snug!



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

The first Egg Share chat of 2007 will be held in the snug area of the live chat room

Monday 8th Jan

8pm

click the link below to find the FF chat room



Emxx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

thats the night before my baseline scan so it will be nice to chat to you all to take my mind off having to get up at the crack of dawn to drive to darlington and maybe stop me worrying if everything will be ok

see you all then

Sarah


----------

